# Splend car or personal care?



## Eddy k (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum and I have a question to ask. I've been driving uber over 3 years niw with my personal care and im thinking of switching to splend to be able to use their car. First of all, do you think splend is the way to go when it comes to rent to own? I have looked at their charges when it comes to the price of the carims. For instance a 2017 camry hybrid altise is around 30k without bargaining with the dealer too much but splend listso that car for over 35k. Same scenario applies to the cost of servicing the car. 
Secondly I dont understand what's the go with their membership fee? I mean isn't it stupid to pay for it since ce we will be paying the weekly fees?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Their own website lies about potential income worse than lyft and Uber.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Run away mate.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope enough people get screwed by this, to spawn another class action law suit.


----------



## Eddy k (Feb 4, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 201773
> 
> 
> Their own website lies about potential income worse than lyft and Uber.


So using your own car or a small car is the way to go right?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

If you own your own car, use it until you can't anymore. Why pay someone else for the goal of driving for rideshare?

With Splend, it appears to be just another auto loan service. Compare the market for loans. If so, you can get an older car for a cheaper rate.

Splend markets that Kia Sportage for $299/week rent-to-own ... that's over $1,000 a month (!!!!!) for the glory of having a car you get to run into the ground with road miles and pukers.


----------



## Eddy k (Feb 4, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> If you own your own car, use it until you can't anymore. Why pay someone else for the goal of driving for rideshare?
> 
> With Splend, it appears to be just another auto loan service. Compare the market for loans. If so, you can get an older car for a cheaper rate.
> 
> Splend markets that Kia Sportage for $299/week rent-to-own ... that's over $1,000 a month (!!!!!) for the glory of having a car you get to run into the ground with road miles and pukers.


You have a great point there mate yea i hear you


----------



## Livvy (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm now about to be unemployment because of the company Splend, I've been working Uber part time for 11 months and some months I made absolutely nothing leaving me in hardship. Splend was well aware of my hardship problems and still asked me to return the vehicle when I was only 4 day overdue for payment, I asked them to change the dates to the day I received Centrelink parenting payment and still refused to work with me. So I've paid approximately $13,000 for just under 12 months and now I've been threatened, they are going to have the car reported stolen if I don't return the vehicle before 26/02/2018 This coming Monday, in which I won't have the money to return the car until the Tuesday 27/02/2018 So now I'm going to have a criminal conviction against my name because they couldn't help me by returning this Tuesday. My biggest concerns are that I was under the impression that the vehicle was a lease to own, but find out I was only leasing the vehicle. I'm so heartbroken and about to become unemployed again. 
Can I seek legal advice?

Run and don't even think about signing up with Splend. They have just done me over for $13,000 in the last 11 months. I haven't made any money with Uber for the last 2 weeks and I was going to be 4 days overdue for payment, now they are going to report the car stolen if I don't return by this Monday 26/02/18. I am one week in advance and still refused me to return on the Tuesday, due to no financial help in resolving the issue in returning the vehicle 380 km away from where I live. I'm about to seek legal advice.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Livvy said:


> I'm now about to be unemployment because of the company Splend, I've been working Uber part time for 11 months and some months I made absolutely nothing leaving me in hardship. Splend was well aware of my hardship problems and still asked me to return the vehicle when I was only 4 day overdue for payment, I asked them to change the dates to the day I received Centrelink parenting payment and still refused to work with me. So I've paid approximately $13,000 for just under 12 months and now I've been threatened, they are going to have the car reported stolen if I don't return the vehicle before 26/02/2018 This coming Monday, in which I won't have the money to return the car until the Tuesday 27/02/2018 So now I'm going to have a criminal conviction against my name because they couldn't help me by returning this Tuesday. My biggest concerns are that I was under the impression that the vehicle was a lease to own, but find out I was only leasing the vehicle. I'm so heartbroken and about to become unemployed again.
> Can I seek legal advice?
> 
> Run and don't even think about signing up with Splend. They have just done me over for $13,000 in the last 11 months. I haven't made any money with Uber for the last 2 weeks and I was going to be 4 days overdue for payment, now they are going to report the car stolen if I don't return by this Monday 26/02/18. I am one week in advance and still refused me to return on the Tuesday, due to no financial help in resolving the issue in returning the vehicle 380 km away from where I live. I'm about to seek legal advice.


I know you don't want to hear this, but it is there vehicle. It is not yours. If you are going against their terms and conditions, they have every right to take the car back. In the business world, it's not about sympathy, it's about money. If you don't pay your electric, you don't get electric. If you don't pay your phone bill, no phone for you. If you miss a credit card payment, they tack on a late fee. Etc. etc. I hope you get the point.


----------



## Livvy (Feb 23, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> I know you don't want to hear this, but it is there vehicle. It is not yours. If you are going against their terms and conditions, they have every right to take the car back. In the business world, it's not about sympathy, it's about money. If you don't pay your electric, you don't get electric. If you don't pay your phone bill, no phone for you. If you miss a credit card payment, they tack on a late fee. Etc. etc. I hope you get the point.


Yes you are right, but the contract states that if I'm over due with payment, that I'm to pay a dishonour fee. I have gone through the contract and there is nothing about being over due. It's lease to buy and they are ripping people off, but I'm on my way to getting legal advice.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Livvy said:


> Yes you are right, but the contract states that if I'm over due with payment, that I'm to pay a dishonour fee. I have gone through the contract and there is nothing about being over due. It's lease to buy and they are ripping people off, but I'm on my way to getting legal advice.


I am afraid you will be wasting your time, You probably didn't read the terms carefully when you lease their vehicle. I am on your side and I am absolutely disgusted by the company, $1000 a month for a leased car is absurd, $480 a month you can lease a ****ing Maserati Ghibli (even though it's a shitty car but you get my point).

This is just how this shit society works in shit economy, Everyone is preying on the uninformed, desperate poor people.


----------

